# Printer Module LR5



## MK Ruggie (Jan 13, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## clee01l (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Is your Mac running 10.9.x Mavericks?   If it won't print Outside of LR, LR can't do anything either.  First you need to establish that the Printer is installed in  OSX System Preferences.   Then you need to make sure that the correct printer driver is installed.  You can find that printer driver here: Epson Stylus Photo R3000 | Epson Stylus Series | Single Function Inkjet Printers | Printers | Support | Epson US

Once you can print in any other app, then you can be sure that you can print in LR5


----------



## MK Ruggie (Jan 13, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Is your Mac running 10.9.x Mavericks?   If it won't print Outside of LR, LR can't do anything either.  First you need to establish that the Printer is installed in  OSX System Preferences.   Then you need to make sure that the correct printer driver is installed.  You can find that printer driver here: Epson Stylus Photo R3000 | Epson Stylus Series | Single Function Inkjet Printers | Printers | Support | Epson US
> 
> Once you can print in any other app, then you can be sure that you can print in LR5


Thanks...off to work now, will try when i get back later tonight...cheers. MK


----------



## MK Ruggie (Jan 14, 2018)

MK Ruggie said:


> Thanks...off to work now, will try when i get back later tonight...cheers. MK


HI Cletus...followed everything you said so far....updated driver is installed, printer waiting for command from LR, but nothing happening?
Mac says epson r3000 is installed....something wrong here, but cant find the solution.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 14, 2018)

MK Ruggie said:


> HI Cletus...followed everything you said so far....updated driver is installed, printer waiting for command from LR, but nothing happening?
> Mac says epson r3000 is installed....something wrong here, but cant find the solution.


Have you printed from Pages or Numbers or anything else?


----------



## MK Ruggie (Jan 15, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Have you printed from Pages or Numbers or anything else?


Hi Cletus, sorry it takes so long for me to get back to you. As a chef and a photographer, i spend very little time on my computer.
So, yes, i made an excellent document from one of my folders in Mac.  Therefore, i am assuming the computer is communicating with the printer,, but LR is not.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2018)

Maybe it helps when you give a bit more information. The printer brand and type, for example. And what your settings in Lightroom are.


----------



## MK Ruggie (Jan 17, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Maybe it helps when you give a bit more information. The printer brand and type, for example. And what your settings in Lightroom are.


Well, i am new at forums, but i did send info to another Guru who hasnt responded....so, I have a Epson Stylus R3000 printer...my settings are set for Canson Baryta Photographique 13 x 19 in paper in the SET UP bottom left box, in the SETTINGS box, Printer: Epson Stylus R3000, Best Photo Quality Paper Setting, Layout dialog box: Media Type: Premium Photo Paper Glossy, Print Mode and Color Mode: Off     Output Resolution: SuperPhoto 5760dip  High Speed: Off


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 17, 2018)

I've merged the two threads.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 17, 2018)

Because Lightroom seems the problem, I'm more interested in the settings you chose in Lightroom (at bottom of the right panel).


----------

